# My home gym



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

*Home gyms*

I see Mike aka MT Stringer has been doing some upgrades for his wife's gym so I thought I'd show you a few pictures of my home gym in progress . As with anything I do it starts out reasonably simple then spirals out of control 
I wanted to build a gym in my basement that didn't seem like you were working out in a dungeon and I think I succeeded .

It all started when I got tired of picking up bumper plates off the floor . I don't like those floor stands either as there uncomfortable when your removing the 45 lbs plates , but I seen someone using floor flanges on the net to make a crude wall stand .
I took it a step further and used two 2by6's and color matched them to my half racks and put chrome checker plate in the middle to make them look industrial .

This is what a floor flange looks like



I spaced the floor flanges out to make it as comfortable as possible to place and remove bumper plates . I had the 45 lbs plate at the bottom on a trial attempt but found it was to hard to place them back on so I placed them in the middle . Worked out perfect like this.
Used 1" floor flanges and 1" gas pipe cut to length 




Here's a close up . Decided to use them to hold bars on a wall rack also . Put heat shrink tubing over the 1" gas pipe to get rid of any sharp edges . The ones holding bumper plates are secured with 1/4" bolts . I used screws as I was being lazy as these bars don't weigh much 


42" plasma . I don't really watch TV very often in the gym as I pretty much play music . It's there if you need it though . Plus , who can get enough of CNN's Erin Burnett :wub:


I don't like changing plates on bar bells so I bought them all 



The ceiling is only 7' tall and I lose 1" with this ceiling grid system and 1/2" with the rubber flooring and seeing as the lat machine is to tall I cut a hole in a piece of checker plate aluminum with my jig saw . Cleaned it up with a straight bit on my router table and the router bit cleaned it up very nicely and looks much cooler than using plain ceiling tiles. It couldn't have turned out any better if a cnc flow jet had cut it out . 
As you can see there's LED lights in the mirror and in this hole . They change to any color you want or you can program them to fade onto different colours . No purpose really , just looks cool lol


Pictures of the other half of the gym coming soon (it's in progress and a mess )


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Rick! Love the use of the checker plate!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Very nice Rick! Love the use of the checker plate!


Thanks Lee . It was a pita getting them to look good in the ceiling as checker plate sheets seem to have a slight bend in them . Spent a lot of time trying to flatten them out


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for showing Rick cool looking set up but I do believe I pulled something just looking...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea Rick, when they stamp those out, they tend to bend some. I can imagine they gave you fits at times. But it really came out nice!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> thanks for showing Rick cool looking set up but I do believe I pulled something just looking...


You crack me up Stick . I have neglected working out this past four months so I have some catching up to do. I did want to be able to bench press 225lbs when I turn 65 but it may not be a good idea as now I'm hearing about osteoporosis ?

This is a 73 year old doctor who uses HGH . Believe it or not this is not photoshop as I actually seen him on a Fox News . The anchor woman asked him if he didn't think it was dangerous and he replied with:
well would you rather see me crossing the street hunched over with a cane?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> thanks for showing Rick cool looking set up but I do believe I pulled something just looking...


Ditto....

Now lets see your wood shop.....LOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Ditto....
> 
> Now lets see your wood shop.....LOL


James that's another work in progress . I just hope to have it insulated and heated this winter so I can play with my router


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's a nice looking gym.
I have often wondered what it would be like to have a basement. :-(


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> That's a nice looking gym.
> I have often wondered what it would be like to have a basement. :-(


lol , yes a basement does help . Would be a little tight upstairs seeing as I used over half my basement for this gym :moil:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> lol , yes a basement does help . Would be a little tight upstairs


Me and that N'awlins dude would probably have water standing in a basement.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Me and that N'awlins dude would probably have water standing in a basement.


Did I read some where, that is why they cannot dig storm cellars in Texas?

Water table is about 1' from the surface?

If that is half a basement, can I have the other half.....LOL.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Did I read some where, that is why they cannot dig storm cellars in Texas?
> 
> Water table is about 1' from the surface?
> 
> If that is half a basement, can I have the other half.....LOL.


Sorry James the other side is for the washer and dryer and the dungeon where I keep the female anchor woman captive lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can live with a washer and dryer and a captive anchor woman.......FOTFL.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rainman1 said:


> sorry james the other side is for the washer and dryer and the dungeon where i keep the female anchor woman captive lol


snork!!!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snork


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Did I read some where, that is why they cannot dig storm cellars in Texas?
> 
> Water table is about 1' from the surface?
> 
> If that is half a basement, can I have the other half.....LOL.


The entire Texas Gulf Coast, as well as the Louisiana coast is flat and not much above sea level. Actually, I think our house is 18 feet above sea level. Never had any trouble with flooding or rising water from Hurricanes.

Go north or northwest 100-200 miles from the Houston area and it gets hilly enough for a storm shelter.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> The entire Texas Gulf Coast, as well as the Louisiana coast is flat and not much above sea level. Actually, I think our house is 18 feet above sea level. Never had any trouble with flooding or rising water from Hurricanes.
> 
> Go north or northwest 100-200 miles from the Houston area and it gets hilly enough for a storm shelter.


That's interesting . I had no idea Texas was that low . No wonder it gets so freaking hot there (well besides being to the extreme south)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> snork!!!
> 
> Urban Dictionary: snork


Geez Stick , snorking at your age could be an issue no? :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez Stick , snorking at your age could be an issue no? :lol:


yup...


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm worn out from just looking at all that stuff. I think I'll have a beer and bag of chips and hit the sack.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> thanks for showing Rick cool looking set up but I do believe I pulled something just looking...


Agree. Time to start selling, and using the money to buy tools - make a nice shop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Agree. Time to start selling, and using the money to buy tools - make a nice shop.



the mid section pain has kept me bent over since I looked..


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Me and that N'awlins dude would probably have water standing in a basement.


I live in Metairie LA which is 2 - 8 feet below sea level. If I had a basement my house would pop out of the ground.

Al


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Think like a mole!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You got dat right Mike!! You know though, actually in uptown New Orleans the old houses do have basements. But they have to be pretty well sealed. I remember a boss I had 20 years ago lived in uptown New Orleans and his apartment was on St. Charles, in an old big house converted to apartments and the complex had a cellar. But it was dark, damp and stunk like nothing else. It was used for storage. And I remember my boss stored his bike in there. And one day we went riding bikes. And bikes are all metal, you wouldn't think it would hold a stink to it. Man, I had to ride on the other side of the street from him to keep from getting sick. LOL


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

That is an excellent job you have done there Rick. Mine looks like a store room off the garage, which it is. I may steal some ideas from you if you don't mind.
David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> That is an excellent job you have done there Rick. Mine looks like a store room off the garage, which it is. I may steal some ideas from you if you don't mind.
> David


Thanks David . I got the idea for the racks off of the web but there's wasn't to fancy , just a 2/4 with a few of those posts . So I refined it a tad


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll stick with 16 oz forearm curls. :wacko:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> I'll stick with 16 oz forearm curls. :wacko:


that rules out mini brews...
Hey Dan ...
more for us just happened...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> that rules out mini brews...
> Hey Dan ...
> more for us just happened...


Except that the IPAs in the NW weigh in well beyond the 16 oz minimum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Except that the IPAs in the NW weigh in well beyond the 16 oz minimum.


no problemo...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> no problemo...


Happy to share one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Happy to share one.


okay...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> okay...


One of these days i'll try to make it out to Colorado and it's a date. Or, if you find yourself out this way stop by. As you can see form the attached we do know how to lift them around here. >


----------



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

That's a very good idea. You work for your own home gym. I also would want to create one here for myself and the whole family. Getting fit is my goal this time and that's why I'm also looking for some new ideas for a complete home gym for us. I found one here: How to Set Your Home Gym. This might help.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tidyswoop said:


> That's a very good idea. You work for your own home gym. I also would want to create one here for myself and the whole family. Getting fit is my goal this time and that's why I'm also looking for some new ideas for a complete home gym for us. I found one here: How to Set Your Home Gym. This might help.


I only wish I had more room , but I've seen smaller lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Over My Limit*



JFPNCM said:


> Except that the IPAs in the NW weigh in well beyond the 16 oz minimum.


Bummer. Oh, hang on...I can become ambidextrous...yes! Left is right.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick; fair warning! Those flanges are made in China and are _really poor quality malleable Iron_. Be careful how much stress you put on them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Rick; fair warning! Those flanges are made in China and are _really poor quality malleable Iron_. Be careful how much stress you put on them.


I've often wondered about that too . I was debating to buy a welder and make new racks out of steel . Wood is a great material but I don't really think it belongs in a gym


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...still working on the other half...!?!?!?

I need a shower and some carbs from looking at what you already have....

Nice job ... I'm motivated to take a nap...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well the treadmill was a failure , and much to my dismay an elliptical was far worse on my knees . I wish I talked to my chiropractor first , as he's dead set against ellipticals because he's found there actually harder on your knees than most anything . Another expensive lesson I guess ,as the elliptical was a 6K hit , and of course I took a terrible beating on it when I traded it in . 

So after all this I finally found something that works and doesn't hurt my knees , plus I am not stiff afterwards. 
I'm desperate to loose weight , but I still want my meat and potatoes, so cardio is my best option . 
And MT Stringer doesn't help things at all when he posts pics of Texas food lol. 

Here's a video of it in action . For the price , the girl should have came with it 





Here's a few pics of it in her new home . It's almost like your in an exoskeleton suit , and it feels like your running in the air .


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I found that joining the Y was a good choice. All the equipment you think you need but shouldn't use. Weights etc. On-site advice. Swim. Run or walk, indoor track, good in all weather. Meet some nice people. (friendly like-minded women) All for $35. a month. Or, for a little more privacy and upscale, $85. a month gets you all of the above and the whirlpool tub thingee, sauna, private lounge, coffee, Wi-Fi, newspapers.
My chiropractor says stay away from all the crappy gizmos that are shoved at you on T.V. Just swim and walk about 3 times a week in the fresh air. And drink water, regularly. I pay him a yearly fee for a visit every fourth Tuesday. Because I pay him once a year lump sum I get the visits and any emergency or extra visits for problems are free. Of course if you had too many "emergencies" he may question your lifestyle. I claim this on my wife's health plan at year end and they pay 85%. I have two temperamental discs in my back that I control with his help. I must lose a little weight too. I just look at a slice of sourdough bread and gain two pounds. Tuna casserole and egg noodles are a killer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thomas , I think there's nothing better than walking . I have a hard time doing it after work though in the winter in the dark and on the ice and snow .
I was going to Golds Gym , but found I was getting sick almost weekly . Just couldn't seem to be in super close proximity to hundreds of others while working out . 
Everyone I know here that frequents the cities arena and swims , seems to have infections on there arms and legs and planters warts on there feet . 
Our pools a Petrie dish imo. A coworker and his son had this sort of pimply nasty rash last time they went . Someone's going to get the flesh eating disease next I think


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

My home gym consists of: shovels, picks, axes, digging bars and a chain saw.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> My home gym consists of: shovels, picks, axes, digging bars and a chain saw.


Sounds like a good gym you got going there , and much cheaper than what I did


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thomas , I think there's nothing better than walking . I have a hard time doing it after work though in the winter in the dark and on the ice and snow .
> I was going to Golds Gym , but found I was getting sick almost weekly . Just couldn't seem to be in super close proximity to hundreds of others while working out .
> Everyone I know here that frequents the cities arena and swims , seems to have infections on there arms and legs and planters warts on there feet .
> Our pools a Petrie dish imo. A coworker and his son had this sort of pimply nasty rash last time they went . Someone's going to get the flesh eating disease next I think


Rick, walking is dangerous in the winter. A few years ago, a neighbour (late 70's) just finished a walk, slipped on a patch of ice on his driveway, fell on the back of his head and expired. I go to the Y during the day sometime. Very few people as I don't like crowds either. They have a track. Being retired, I can go when it's best.
I know what you mean about infections, rashes and such. I don't swim too often and when I do, I keep my mouth closed. I've never determined what the lumps in the water are yet. Come to think of it, some people that have been there a lot at busy times have been growing extra fingers. Wouldn't be half bad if they were on their hands but....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Extra fingers lol . Thomas , I do get a little paranoid once in a while


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thomas,are you really swimming or just going through the motions?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Thomas,are you really swimming or just going through the motions?


Odd question, but actually swimming. Indoors, of course. Crawl, side stroke. Not many people at certain times of the day so there's room. Laps. Not many of them, mind you, the chlorine can get to you. I find it's hard on the eyes after a while so not regularly.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Extra fingers lol . Thomas , I do get a little paranoid once in a while


I don't blame you. Can't be too careful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Moved Arnold downstairs into the gym today . He just kept freaking me out when he was in the living room, especially when the house is fairly dark at night , 
I swear he moves a few inches here and there when I'm not looking . The neighbors have the keys to my house , so maybe there just playing tricks on me . 
I know he can't make the stairs , so maybe I'll start sleeping better at night now :fie:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

A few more


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick - nice gym - makes me tired looking at it. I belonged to a "Y" for some time but weights were never my thing (I move a lot of weight every time I walk). I used to do a lot of running, but the toll on my knees was too much.

About Arnold moving - lay him down, tie his hands to his side and drop a curl bar on his neck. If he still moves, you've got a problem.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Arnold would spook me whether or not he'd been moved. Now if it were his spouse in a film, Jamie Lee Curtis, well, that's a different story.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick - nice gym - makes me tired looking at it. I belonged to a "Y" for some time but weights were never my thing (I move a lot of weight every time I walk). I used to do a lot of running, but the toll on my knees was too much.
> 
> About Arnold moving - lay him down, tie his hands to his side and drop a curl bar on his neck. If he still moves, you've got a problem.


That is hilarious ,Vince, LMAO

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I’ve been busy working on my gym project with a product called StoreWall .
I’m changi g the yellow theme to orange . The bumper plates and dumbbells have orange on them , and I find yellow and orange clash a bit. 

This project ended being a lot of work ,as I starting over and redrilled all the holes and moved the boards up two inches, because I wasn’t happy with the height when it was complete . It took me a second, then I realized it looked wrong ,as it wasn’t matching the height of the window shades, and I’m installing some more StoreWall next to the windows .

I made a steel jig, so now I can copy the holes if a board needs replacing . 
I sure found a laser comes in handy 










Left enough wood exposed so I could attach some molding .









I don’t care for the exposed edge at the top of the StoreWall product, so I used my dado blade to make a rabbit slot in the molding . Major improvement 

























The finished product . Will be repainting the half racks orange or white when it’s warm outside ( if it ever warms up)

























Next idea . 
I think the orange burns the retina to much , so I’m debating to remove the trim and cover it with carbon fibre wrap from 3M ,
then cut a small strip off around the outside perimeter ,so that the only orange will be a 1/4” on the outside face and the perimeter all the way around . 
Thought it might break it up a bit and be easier on the eyes ? Same goes for the equipment.

The dumbell racks don’t look all that bad white imo , so maybe another option would be to change the other racks to white also . Then paint my bumper plate wall storage racks orange , keeping everything on the floor white , and everything on the walls orange?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice rack!>


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Doing a great job on your gym Rick - looks nice - almost makes me want to work out, so I laid down for a while and the feeling passed.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sounds like a good gym you got going there , and much cheaper than what I did


took a year to reply :grin:...

honestly a real good gym. For some ungodly reason, I enjoy swinging a shovel/ax..etc..

but I got to give you props...that is a really nice set up you got going on there!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rick you did a bang up job on that gym. That store wall looks like a great idea. I agree the orange is really hard on the ole retinas too. I think you ought to go to John Deere Green. Along with the grey and white will give you more of an outdoor feeling instead of a downtown mall hypertension that the yellow and orange throws off.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I think you ought to go to John Deere Green.
> Herb


Yes, do the green and yellow John Deere paint scheme lol .

I gotta say, I’m having a hard time determining what to do so far for colour scheme. Now I’m thinking the carbon fibre and chrome checker plate may not work together . Guess I won’t know till I try.
I gotta say the orange really jumps out at ya. I could dado a groove and put strips of checker plate on the molding also ,instead of a carbon fibre wrap. 
The hard part would be reattaching it to the wood,as I’d have to drill precise holes for screws to secure it again


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice and neat Rick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Yes, do the green and yellow John Deere paint scheme lol .
> 
> I gotta say, I’m having a hard time determining what to do so far for colour scheme. Now I’m thinking the carbon fibre and chrome checker plate may not work together . Guess I won’t know till I try.
> I gotta say the orange really jumps out at ya. I could dado a groove and put strips of checker plate on the molding also ,instead of a carbon fibre wrap.
> The hard part would be reattaching it to the wood,as I’d have to drill precise holes for screws to secure it again


Maybe you will get used to it ,Rick


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe you will get used to it ,Rick


Yes I over think everything Herb. I can always change things later I guess .


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think it looks fantastic the way it is.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I see Mike aka MT Stringer has been doing some upgrades for his wife's gym so I thought I'd show you a few pictures of my home gym in progress . As with anything I do it starts out reasonably simple then spirals out of control
> I wanted to build a gym in my basement that didn't seem like you were working out in a dungeon and I think I succeeded .
> 
> It all started when I got tired of picking up bumper plates off the floor . I don't like those floor stands either as there uncomfortable when your removing the 45 lbs plates , but I seen someone using floor flanges on the net to make a crude wall stand .
> ...




Rick, no pictures. You need to which to (IMUR) Rick. Trust me you will not regret it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don , some of the recent pics are from my imgur account . I can’t edit the old posts now, so there’s no way of fixing them.
At this point I don’t use Photo Bucket for anything other than transferring my pics to Imgur , as I absolutely hate Photo Bucket


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

No more winter walking. Maybe I'll go to the gym next time. A little safer, perhaps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

UhOh, that don't look good ,Thomas, Exercise will kill a guy.

Hope you get better fast.
Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

What happened Thomas? I hope it's nothing major!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I should be walking . Hope you recover soon Thomas . I’m assuming a slip on the ice and a broken hip ?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Photobucket pictures do not show up in my browser. Not interested in signing up for the service in order to see them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Photobucket pictures do not show up in my browser. Not interested in signing up for the service in order to see them.


same here...
too much baggage...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Photobucket pictures do not show up in my browser. Not interested in signing up for the service in order to see them.


Signing up would not make the Photobucket pics visible . The user must now pay a fee for what they call third party hosting . In other words, when I post the URL from there site where I uploaded my picture, it will not no longer work . It did in the past ,but I guess they need capital now .
I no longer use them and use Imgur instead


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

kklowell said:


> What happened Thomas? I hope it's nothing major!


Well, on January 29th snow was predicted and I thought I'd get a long walk in before it started. Shortly after I started it started to snow. Big wet flakes barely covering the ground. I slipped on some black ice and did a face plant on the concrete sidewalk. chipped some teeth and scrubbed my face a bit. Got up and thought I'd better get homw and phone the dentist. I was being extra careful on the way and I have no recollection of the second slip. I just renenber being on my face in the snow. I tried to get up but my left leg wouldn't hold me. A lady came along and went to get my wife. they got me into sitting but my kneecap looked like it was sticking out the sside. They called an ambulance and I was on the way to the hospital. Xray showed a broken kneecap. right in two. head kind of scrambled. I couldn't put a whole sentence out without huge gaps and misspoken words. Specialists descended. Surgeon, neurologist, speech person etc. came out of the woodwork. Had to delay surgery till Feb. 1 . We have a new two year old hospital in town. Around 450 beds. 80% private and balance semi. Semi only that you share the bathroom. Two separate rooms share one bathroom. 60 individual treatment rooms in emergency and they were all full. Plus a waiting room wwith over a dozen waiting. Surgery on Feb 1 and home on the 3rd. 20 staples down the middle. I have a gadget that immobilizes my leg thigh to lower calf. I ad half the staples removed last week and the others on March 7. this gadget has a dial on either side which they set to allow a bend of 30%. They'll increase it next visit. Home physio starts on the 8th. My kneecap has two pins in it and looped with titanium wire. Strange thing, I have had no pain whatsoever from the knee. Only in my backside from sitting and laying too muck.
I have to back to hospital for a neurological visit. The cat scan showed nothing. My speech has improved a lot. fewer spaces and screwed up words. All this for exercise. Maybe I should retire to the chesterfield with a bowl of chips and red wine. Now that was abit longwinded but thank you, guys for asking, and maybe I can sit at the computer a little longer and catch up.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Geez, Thomas - bad stroke of luck. With the snow expected your way this weekend, it's probably a good thing you're laid up. I'm still in Florida where it's been high 70s, low 80s but I return to Niagara in a week - hope the snow's gone by then. My neighbour's been cleaning out my driveway for the last six weeks, so it looks like his job isn't done yet - boy, do I owe him big this time year. He's probably glad I'm coming home soon.

While you're laid up, it'll give you a chance to do some internet browsing and reading - hope you heal soon.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thomas that sounds like a nasty fall . I doubt you dirtbiked as a young man, as you learn how to fall properly lol.
Sorry to hear this ,as it’s much worse then I imagined . Amazing how much damage can occur from a standing height fall


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow, Thomas! That stinks... trying to stay healthy and end up with surgery and getting your bell rung like that. Hope you get well very quickly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gees, once was plenty, but twice,OMG, your a glutton for punishment. It is amazing, no pain, I know what you mean ,laying on your back makes you sore all over. I hope everything heals properly and you get full movement back , won't be getting down on your knees for awhile. good to hear from you.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dam Thomas...
WHEW!!!!!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy smoke Thomas,some nasty injuries right there.Are you sure you weren't hit by a truck? Be thankful about lack of pain in your knee,when the numbness wears off it's gonna hurt like the dickens..Hope you're better soon,Jamesjj


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope you come good soon Thomas.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all, for the kind words. I still cant believe I got into this. I'm managing well enough but I need a longer arm. I cant reach to put my left shoe and sock on. I have an appointment next weel to pull the balance of the staples and adjust the leg thing so I can bend it more than 30 degrees that its now set at. Maybe they will go to 45. Also the neurological dept for what they thought was a mild concussion. I' have a headache every day of some intensity or less. I ormally don't get headaches. Maybe going south in winter is not a bad idea. Vince, Niagara got walloped last night. We got about 2 centimetres here. Maybe I'm getting too old for snow. I'll be 80 in July.
Thanks again, guys, for the replies. This is a great group of people. Stay well, all.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Thank you all, for the kind words. I still cant believe I got into this. I'm managing well enough but I need a longer arm. I cant reach to put my left shoe and sock on. I have an appointment next weel to pull the balance of the staples and adjust the leg thing so I can bend it more than 30 degrees that its now set at. Maybe they will go to 45. Also the neurological dept for what they thought was a mild concussion. I' have a headache every day of some intensity or less. I ormally don't get headaches. Maybe going south in winter is not a bad idea. Vince, *Niagara got walloped last night. We got about 2 centimetres here*. Maybe I'm getting too old for snow. I'll be 80 in July.
> Thanks again, guys, for the replies. This is a great group of people. Stay well, all.


My neighbor keeps telling me to stop posting my Florida pictures on Facebook, while he's cleaning out my driveway and has been for the last 6 weeks. I owe him big time, but I've already reserved him for next year >


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> I'll be 80 in July.
> Thanks again, guys, for the replies. This is a great group of people. Stay well, all.


Jeez, Thomas, I went back and looked...you're a young-looking 79 and a 1/2!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"In This Corner Wearing Hospital Greens...'*



kklowell said:


> Jeez, Thomas, I went back and looked...you're a young-looking 79 and a 1/2!


That was Thomas's High School Grad photo! 

Get well soon, T; that was some kinda nasty (Holy Hanna...you shoulda stayed on the ground after the the _first_ fall!).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That was Thomas's High School Grad photo!
> 
> Get well soon, T; that was some kinda nasty (Holy Hanna...you shoulda stayed on the ground after the the _first_ fall!).


I was gonna say preschool but what the Hades...
if he had stayed on the ground somebuddy could have slid hin to the house...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I was gonna say preschool but what the Hades...
> if he had stayed on the ground somebuddy could have slid hin to the house...


In our neck of the woods, they like to use Zamboni's.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

All the best for a good recovery Thomas. Sound slike you are progressing in the right direction.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

kklowell said:


> Jeez, Thomas, I went back and looked...you're a young-looking 79 and a 1/2!


That seems to be a benefit at times. Must be in the genes. My dad passed in 2011 a few months shy of 100 but didn't really look it.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> That was Thomas's High School Grad photo!
> 
> Get well soon, T; that was some kinda nasty (Holy Hanna...you shoulda stayed on the ground after the the _first_ fall!).


I really should have stayed on the ground. I really can not remember the second fall.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I was gonna say preschool but what the Hades...
> if he had stayed on the ground somebuddy could have slid hin to the house...


I really should have stayed on the ground. I would have avoided all this carryon.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> All the best for a good recovery Thomas. Sound slike you are progressing in the right direction.


Had a follow-up visit to the hospital yesterday. All is well and progressing normally. Told I can sleep without the splint now which makes a difference. Swelling will subside over the next 3 months. Adjusted the splint from allowed 30 degrees bend to 60 and I can increase it by 10 degrees a week. Strangest thing, though, absolutely no pain whatsoever since the initial fall to this day. Not even after surgery. I just don't understand it. I thought I'd wake up and feel something but nothing at all. Could it be "no sense, no feeling".? I am now wondering. On the weekend I awkwardly taped and plastered a wall I'd built in the basement before this but no discomfort. The wall was to separate work room from furnace. Can't push it but going nuts sitting.


----------

